# Per Javascript das src-Attribut aktualisieren?



## Twister5000 (13. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend liebe PCGHler,
Ich habe zuhause einen kleinen Webserver aufgesetzt, der aus alten Teilen zusammengebastelt ist.
Er soll Filme im Netzwerk bereitstellen, das funktioniert auch soweit sehr gut, jedoch möchte ich das ganze gerne etwas einfacher zu bedienen machen, damit alle Mitglieder des Haushalts entspannt Filme gucken können.
Meine Idee also: Eine einfache Seite mit Dropdown-Menü und iFrame, das das gewählte Video (das als .mp4/.m4v-Datei vorliegt) anzeigt.

Mein Code:

```
<div>
<form>
<select id="movielist" onchange="mvsrcchange();">
<option value="../Filme/Film 1.mp4">Film 1</option>
<option value="../Filme/Film 2.m4v">Film 2</option>
<!-- usw -->
</select>
</form>
<iframe id="mvframe" src="" width="960" height="400" frameborder="0">
</div>

<script>
var mvform = document.getElementById("movielist");
		
mvsrcchange() {
	var mvsrc = mvform.options[mvform.selectedIndex].value;
	var address = mvsrc;
	document.getElementById('mvframe').src = address;
}
</script>
```

Sobald ich eine Option im Dropdown auswähle, soll im iFrame darunter das src-Attribut aktualisiert und mit dem Value der Option (der relative Pfad zur Datei) ersetzt werden.
Das funktioniert leider nicht, das iFrame bekommt kein src-Attribut zugewiesen (wie ich mithilfe der "Untersuchen"-Funktion des Browsers herausgefunden habe), und ich kann den Fehler leider nicht finden.
Kann mir einer von euch helfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Twister5000


----------



## Twister5000 (15. Januar 2017)

Habe die Antwort auf Stackoverflow bekommen.


----------

